# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hernia

## lily20

Ik heb op het ogenblik een Hernia(dixus). Nu is mijn vraag kan het geen kwaad als ik mij laat kraken?

----------


## Esther B.

Ik heb ook een hernia gehad, waaraan ik geopereerd ben.
Daarvoor hebben ze me een aantal keren gekraakt. Later hoorde ik dat dat niet goed was. Die meningen lopen wel erg uiteen. Ik heb ervaren dat mijn rug erg instabiel werd. Ook na de operatie, vanwege het vele kraken daarvoor.
Als je meer wil weten, mail me gerust.

----------


## ester

ik heb tot twee keer toe een hernia gehad, maar kraken zou ik niet doen.
als je je kan laten opereren dan moet je dat zeker doen.
daarna heel veel therapie en blijven oefenen ook erna als je denkt dat alles weer goed gaat.
en altijd op je houding blijven letten ,en als je lichamelijk zwaar werk doet stoppen hiermee.
dit alles heeft mij ook van mijn hernia's af geholpen.
beterschap.

----------


## lily20

> _Originally posted by ester_@01-05-2003, 20:15:09
> * ik heb tot twee keer toe een hernia gehad, maar kraken zou ik niet doen.
> als je je kan laten opereren dan moet je dat zeker doen.
> daarna heel veel therapie en blijven oefenen ook erna als je denkt dat alles weer goed gaat.
> en altijd op je houding blijven letten ,en als je lichamelijk zwaar werk doet stoppen hiermee.
> dit alles heeft mij ook van mijn hernia&#39;s af geholpen.
> beterschap.*


 Dag Ester
Ge moet mij verontschuldigen dat ik niet zovlug heb geantwoord maar ik dacht dat het de vorige Esther was, en blijkt dat het niet waar is.
Voorlopig heb ik geluk gehad dat het geen operatie is, ik begin de goede weg op tegaan maar de dokter had gezegt dat ik 3 maanden zou thuis zitten. Zoals ik nu ben zal ik misschien wel op 6 juni mogen werken dan is het 3 maanden geleden. Mijn dokter heeft mij wel gemanipuleerd ( gekraakt ) en ik heb daar voorlopig wel baat bij gehad, met de nodige pillen. Ik voel in mijn rechter been nog wel dat ik geen gevoel heb maar het is al veel verminderd. Ik heb wel een zwaar beroep en ik ga moeten zien of ik het nog verder kan doen, maar ik ga het toch weer eens proberen want ik doe het veel te graag.Met vele groeten

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Kraken is niet echt aan te raden bij een hernia. Ik zou me beperken tot fysiotherapieoefeningen.

----------


## Jokie52

Kraken is zeker niet aan te raden. 
En wat betreft zwaar werk: mijn man is timmerman heeft een dubbele hernia in zijn rug sinds 2007 en op aanraden van de neuroloog in MCA heeft hij mensendieck gevolgd. Hij loopt iedere dag 10 minuten met de hond voor hij aan het werk gaat, doet geregeld de oefeningen die hij toen heeft gekregen (en iedere dag als hij denkt dat het nodig is). Al met al maar 3 keer in 5 jaar ongeveer 4 weken per keer uit de roulatie geweest. Ik snap niet dat ze dit niet vaker bij hernia patienten opperen! En hij is nog steeds timmerman! Bovendien was hij voor hij in het ziekenhuis terecht kwam door de huisarts doorgestuurd naar physiotherapie. Deze meneer liet mijn man gewichtheffen???? Hij kwam na ieder half uur physiotherapie slechter thuis dan hij wegging. De neuroloog ontplofte bijna toen wij dit vertelden. Dus misschien een tip als je nog niet zeker weet of je een hernia hebt of niet.

Mijn volgende vraag is voor mijn moeder en hopelijk heeft iemand hier al ervaring mee. Zij heeft een tussenwervelschijf die er zo nu en dan tussen uitschiet. Laatste optie is rug vast laten zetten. Zelf ziet ze dat niet zo zitten ook vanwege alle negatieve berichten die je hier over hoort. Plus dat je bewegingsvrijheid beperkt wordt. Mijn ouders wonen in het buitenland en ze hebben (een paar jaar geleden) iets op de Nederlandse tv gezien over evt cement dat ze om een wervel heen aanbrengen. Is er iemand die hier iet meer van weet?

Groetjes Jokie

----------

